# Starting Wellbutrin



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Tomorrow I will start my first dose of bupropion in combination with escitalopram (which I’ve been in for 4 months) I will update as much as possible in this thread.


----------



## Numb_1993 (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey Jack.. i know it's an older post but i just wanted to ask if Wellbutrin did anything good for you? Best regards


----------

